# what kind of cat is this??



## Aleks1982 (Apr 1, 2013)

This is my new cat Buster
I've been told he's a Himalayan and I've been told he's a Ragdoll...
what do you think???


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome! What a beautiful kitten!! Without a pedigree, Buster could be a mix, it is impossible to know for sure. I've heard that there are now cat dna tests that can identify heritage. Not sure what that costs or what vets are doing that, it is a fairly recent development. But, either way, he's a beauty!

Mylita


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Be still my beating heart!!! What a gorgeous fellow! I vote for Himmy mix.


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

The Big Beautiful Blue Point Buster Boy IMO looks closer to Ragdoll than Himi.... but actually he has some things about him that look like he might be in between. He has a shorter broader nose than a typical Ragdoll. and the coat type looks like it might have some Himi influence. He may be a cross between the two. 
( Might be part domestic longhair. too . )

How old is Mr. Buster?


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Buster's ear is too big and nose too long for a Himmalayan, not even a pet quality. But his facial structure, eye shape, and coat texture isn't quite right for a Ragdoll either. Formally, without paperwork, he is a domestic longhair with colorpoint color. But I think he could be a Ragdoll mix, or maybe a pet-quality Ragdoll.


----------

